# Silicon glue...



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

im not sure if this is the right place to post this but if you need to move it then plz do...anyway i have a 20 gallon tall that i bought from a guy i noticed he used silicone glue on all the corners of the tank...inside and out... i was just wondering if the silicon glue thats inside will affect the water or the fish once i fill it up. sorry for the stupid question...just wondering. thanks


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I dont think it would but just go to homedepot and get aquarium safe or water safe glue. Ask the people who work there.


----------



## SwitchBlade (Jul 31, 2003)

if it is 100% pure silicone adhesive all should be fine but if you look enough there should be ones that say aquarium safe...


----------



## chomper (Sep 23, 2003)

almost all packaging will say whether it is safe for aquarium use on the back. Just don't use stuff like silicon II.


----------

